# Form 1276 Help Please in filling up



## Phani Kumar (May 1, 2009)

Hi I am raj
My wife recently got TR (18 Months)on visa Sub Class *485*.I called DIMMIA they informed me to fill up 1276 and submit .I am Student visa now in Australia.

*My qustions are?*

1) Who would be the primary applicant?Me/My Wife(Details).
2)Always under Spouce/Interdepend partner Should I fill My information or my wife's Information?
2) I filled up all the part A-excluding Section 24 (Wife). Is that correct?
3) Part E-Sec 56 who's detail's should I filling up .My details /My Wife Details?
4)Part K-Sec 74 & 75:- I am on student Visa ,My wife is on Visa subclass 485 Do I have to mention both or Only mine/My wife?
5) From Section -78 to 82 whose details must be field? Me or my wife? 
6) Now I need a dependent visa ,So on Sec-78 I just want to conform am I main applicatent ? Or I come under Spouce /Interdepented in Sec-82 & 84.

Please help me in this I am really confused .I kept this application for very long time because of these details I am unable to fill up.
Thank you


----------



## neetesh (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi to all
I am neetesh . Ive just got my assessment result from Engineers australia.
and I am going to apply for PR.. So I was filling the form 1276 for sub-class 175

i don't understand few questions...

61.Give details of all your and/or your partner’s dependents over 18 years
of age that are to be INCLUDED in this application..

Here what does this "include" mean..is it that if I put in my family members name then they can come to australia with me ..do i ve to pay extra charge for per person for the application...??

whats this question
66.Give details of ALL your and your partner’s other family members, not already listed in Part F or Part G..Which includes the question above.


----------



## mbilalahmad (Jun 10, 2010)

*All you need to know about filling form 1276 and spouse visa once you get your 485*

Disclaimer:- I am just telling you the things according to whatever I have discovered after a number of conversations with immigration dept help line, things are according to my understanding and I don’t take responsibility of any kind.

I am assuming my case as my wife is overseas and I have just got my 485 visa, so if I say husband it means myself who is in Australia and when I say wife it means the spouse who is overseas. 

What you need before you apply for a 485 Visa for your wife/husband
1)	Legal documents
2)	Financial information
3)	Proof of your relationship

You can apply for wife but this has to be done from Adelaide, you cannot apply her visa from the embassy /consulate in India.
All you have to do is to fill the form 1276, this is a very confusing but I am going to explain each and every part of it.
Filling Form 1276
The interesting fact is that no matter that your spouse is offshore but the visa she’ll apply is onshore 485.
That is true and being verified by immigration dept. in Adelaide 

Therefore for the first section you’ll select “Onshore and Skilled- Graduate (subclass 485)”

At this point I will try to explain the different parts of the form but will explain the confusing questions of that part if required.

Part A—About you

This part will contain all of the information of your wife, not yourself as you are not the primary candidate for this case.

18. As in most of the situations you’ll be following up your wife’s case as you are in Australia and it is easier for your to communicate you can provide your own email address. 
20. value of money won’t effect your application, but a couple of grand would do.
22. you have to select “Yes” as she is migrating with you.
24. you have to fill your visa details

Part B—Applicant Skils
Should be totally blank

Part c – About your partner
This section should contain details of the person who has got the visa (Husband in my case)
Part D – Basic requirements for partner
Should be totally blank
Part E – points test
Should be totally blank

Part F—family members details
Fill if you have any
Part H –Details of other family members

This part should have details of both husband and wife, no matter that husband’s details were submitted already with his application it should be filled again

Part L – details of previous visa’s 

Only wife’s details
Part M 
. no need to fill in this part as your wife’s skills are not assessed and she is not passing the points test.
Part P 

Payment for this visa is 230$

Your wife should fill this in and sign and either sent it straight to Adelaide or can sent it to you and you can forward it to Adelaide. 
Police clearance and Medical is required afterwards but not an initial requirement.
I hope this helps.











Phani Kumar said:


> Hi I am raj
> My wife recently got TR (18 Months)on visa Sub Class *485*.I called DIMMIA they informed me to fill up 1276 and submit .I am Student visa now in Australia.
> 
> *My qustions are?*
> ...


----------



## mbilalahmad (Jun 10, 2010)

Please let me know if the article was helpful or if you have got any specific questions


----------



## amitvaghela (Jul 4, 2010)

mbilalahmad said:


> Please let me know if the article was helpful or if you have got any specific questions


Thanks mbilalahmad,

Your post is very helpful. 
Continue with your example case, I've one more question, in Part-G of the form it ask to enter "Details of Family Members" what she need to feel here? Her parents and brother details or mine(i.e. in-lows) parents and brother detail?

Again thanks a heap, you saved my day.

BR,
Amit


----------



## Webvolcano (Aug 2, 2011)

Askm brother,

Thank you for posting such an educating article. I am in Sydney and on 485 visa. Recently i got married and would like to add my wife on my visa. Will follow the instructions you provided while filling the form but i need some more information such as:

- what all i need to mention in the letter which states how and when i met with my wife and how we got married. 

Also, can u summarize what documents i needs

- Form 1276
- Marriage Certificate
- Marriage photos and other emails if i have sent to my wife
- Passport copies of both of us
- Police Clearance for my wife
- Letter stating how we met and got married

Also, form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances .

Please let me know if i need something else.

Hope this will also be helpful to others beside me.

Thanks in advance

Looking forward for reply


----------

